# Gonal F help on multi doses



## J**** (May 26, 2009)

Can someone help me.  I am on 375 iu daily.  I have 4 1050iu vials I understand there is more in each and I will get around 3 from each. But I have also been given 4 x 75iu are these single doses and do I have to inject more liquid to get the 375iu? I am confused about the concentration and whether the 75 are single and not mulitidose can you help?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi J,

The 75 IU vials are single dose vials and usually when reconstituted with the solvent enclosed you end up with a vial containing 75IU/ml. This strength is weaker than the 1050 IU multidose vial where you get 600 IU/ml once it is made up.

I would speak to clinic to check why you have been given the 75 IU single use amps? Not sure what they were intending you to do with these!

All the best for your cycle     

Maz x


----------

